# ragdoll kitten eye colour?



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

went to visit our kitten today and found out she is now a he which is ok because that's what oh wanted but were abit worried about the colour of his eyes as there not blue blue more kitten blue, when would he get his proper blue eyes? if that makes sense, sorry. he's 6 1/2 weeks old now


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry, I cannot offer any advice but just wanted to say he is gorgeous!!:001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The colour of a Ragdoll littens eyes will usually " set " at around 7 weeks of age, and certainly by the age of 12 weeks what you see is what you get , I say 7 weeks but like everything else to do with kittens each one can vary slightly. As for mistaking a males for a female, well this is more common than we realise, ive even heared of kittens having to be re-registered due to being wrongly sexed, a mistake easily made. Good luck with your new kitten and any help or advice you may need then plz dont hesitate to ask............CHRIS.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

thank you, i have done a bit of googling and think they will probably be green or orange now, because he's a solid cream not pointed.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Are you sure we are talking about a Ragdoll kitten ?? Ragdolls only have blue eyes, and i didnt know you could get a solid cream ragdoll.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

raggs said:


> Are you sure we are talking about a Ragdoll kitten ?? Ragdolls only have blue eyes, and i didnt know you could get a solid cream ragdoll.


Google Image Result for http://www.ragdolls.be/images/Ragdoll_Calaquendi_Dolls_Gingers_Blessing_IMG_9172.jpg

yes you can get solid ragdolls called- self, non pointed or solid ragdolls. link isn't of where my kitten is from but shows a nice photo


----------



## ClaireSimmons (Aug 31, 2009)

I have never heard of solid ragdolls, but from the link you sent they look beautiful! Can they be registered with the GCCF?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know much about the solids but they will eventually lose the blue eyes as I know the solids don't have blue eyes, is the kitten coming from a registered breeder???


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Are solid Ragdolls not Ragamuffins???


----------



## ClaireSimmons (Aug 31, 2009)

Ragamuffins are a separate breed to ragdolls, and have a different breed standard. They have similar origins though  This is a good site for explaining the differences:
A Breed Apart


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I gather there are NO solid Ragdoll's being sold in the UK, a few breeders have imported them but they are not selling kittens so I highly doubt the kitten you are buying is a solid Ragdoll, however I may be wrong.

From the picture the kitten looks pointed anyway hence the darker face, and ALL Ragdolls should have blue eyes, it's in the breed standard.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

No they look a tad strange for a raggie.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

It would be interesting to know what the breeders were advertising the kittens as, they certainly dont seem like ragdolls to me and they certainly can't be pedigree.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/standards/ragdoll.pdf


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

There are Solids in the country and I assume are being sold.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

from what i understand there are only 2 registered breeders of solid ragdolls in the uk and they can only be registered with tica. i think there quite contreversial with most ragdoll breeders because of the eye colouring but have been around as long as pointed blue eyed ragdolls. i'll just have to wait and see what happens with his eyes. he also has a solid blue/lilac brother/sister and two tortie point brothers/sisters. both parents are registered but not the kittens


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

he's still a gorgeous kitten whatever colour his eyes turn out to be and as long as hes happy and healthy what else matters......good luck with him........ CHRIS.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

There is no such thing as a 'solid ragdoll' a ragdoll IS a ragdoll blue eyes and pointed!

There is however a breed derived from them called a ragamuffin which as been going for about 20-30years in their own right so no one would say 'solid ragdoll' ragamuffins can come is nearly any colour/pattern, from what I know of the breeders in the uk who breed these cats who spent lots of time importing, money and effort to show and neuter their kittens before going to new homes, no way would they have reg parents and not reg the kittens, whats the point is only 10quid!

Im guessing that the parents are not reg, unless you have seen all paperwork, or that the mum mated another cat so they can reg them under the dad as the colour/patterns would be impossible from him.

Can you PM me the breeders detail please, id love to see the parents and kittens


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> From the picture the kitten looks pointed anyway hence the darker face


I agree.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Steverags said:


> There are Solids in the country and I assume are being sold.


Being bred as we speak!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> There is no such thing as a 'solid ragdoll' a ragdoll IS a ragdoll blue eyes and pointed!
> 
> There is however a breed derived from them called a ragamuffin which as been going for about 20-30years in their own right so no one would say 'solid ragdoll' ragamuffins can come is nearly any colour/pattern, from what I know of the breeders in the uk who breed these cats who spent lots of time importing, money and effort to show and neuter their kittens before going to new homes, no way would they have reg parents and not reg the kittens, whats the point is only 10quid!
> 
> ...


There are Ragdolls, Ragamuffin and Solids in the UK.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Just looked up the 2 people who have solids, but to me a ragdoll is a pointy and solids or otherwise are ragamuffins??


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, there are many people who share your view and many who don't, a friend of mine would love one for breeding.

I like my Ragdolls,traditional and non trdaitional too much to seem to have th time to read into the Ragamuffin/Solids too much. I like the look of some of the solids I have seen. 

I am a sucker for a "nice blue eye colour though"!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Steverags said:


> There are Solids in the country and *I assume are being sold.*


I don't quite understand this second part to your statement. What else would happen to these kittens?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think he means that there are solids in the country, but as they are fairly new, some may just be pets, or have not had any litters yet, or any offspring is kept for breeding by the owners or reserved for other breeders so there may not be many for sale as such.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Solid Ragdolls are NOT recognised by the GCCF, and Ragamuffins are a totally different breed. Some muffins have now been brought into the uk and they have been on exhibition at various shows around the uk but as yet they are not recognised by the GCCF..............chris


----------



## electrokitty (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like the beginning of a flame point ragdoll? 

We have a ragdoll cross that we have seen the mother and she is a seal point... apparently she got out and got knocked up, but her 3 kittens are all a beautiful chocolate colour with sort of fuzzy lighter roots, he is 3 months on the 3/09/10 and his eyes still look blue, but as he is a cross, and has a different colouring i was wondering if it is likely they will still change...? they are like a grey blue, and quite striking against his darker coat so it would be a shame if they changed. we aren't sure what the mum mated with, the owner thinks a persian... but we aren't convinced.


----------

